# "Dalek TV" needs help!



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 6, 2008)

Me and a friend will be making a comedy series on Youtube called "Dalek TV" However, we are in dire need of help mainly with finding clips from the Doctor Who episodes: Dalek, Bad Wolf, The Parting of the Ways, Doomsday, Daleks in Manhattan, Evolution of the Daleks, The Stolen Earth and Journey's end. Or a good DVD converter. 

Also, We could do with some ideas for the series. It's basically making things  to show on TV with Daleks, EG: Music videos, Dalek Interview shows, Dalek Cookery programs etc. So if anyone can help with either of these things, please do!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Series 1-4. Download RealPlayer then download those.

And as for the talk show ideas, you can try the Sphere Chamber in "Doomsday", then there's the scene in Journey's End; you can have the hosts "inviting" the audience.

Ooh, and use the scenes from when the group were stuck in TV shows.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 6, 2008)

Use clips of DW Weakest Link! Especially the bit where John Barrowman performs the Doctor Who theme music.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you both for the Ideas! I'll try to use them both.

I made a logo for the series, but I can't upload it now, so I'll do it later.

Anymore Ideas? Anyone? Trailer for the series is almost done.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 8, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fz4g-gnbpZQ
Teaser trailer for the series.


----------

